# Looking for old friends from the Carrigan Head



## jmalcolm68 (Jun 1, 2014)

My Dad sailed on the Carrigan Head about 60 years ago....he is 79 now. Any ship mates still out there?


----------



## ferrandou (Apr 12, 2009)

jmalcolm68 said:


> My Dad sailed on the Carrigan Head about 60 years ago....he is 79 now. Any ship mates still out there?


Janet, would ye ever give us his name and rating? He would be 9 years older than myself but ye never know.


----------



## jmalcolm68 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Whitefish Bay not Carrigan Head*



jmalcolm68 said:


> My Dad sailed on the Carrigan Head about 60 years ago....he is 79 now. Any ship mates still out there?


Ahoy Matey, 

His name is John (Jack) Malcolm. My mistake ; he was the Wheels-man on the Whitefish Bay. He was involved in a near miss collision with the Carrigan Head that ended his career in 1964. It scared him so much he never sailed again. He had been sailing for 12 years. 

Janet


----------



## jmalcolm68 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Whitefish Bay not Carrigan Head*



ferrandou said:


> Janet, would ye ever give us his name and rating? He would be 9 years older than myself but ye never know.


Hello Ferrandou, 

I made a mistake. My Dad John (Jack) Malcolm sailed on the Whitefish Bay, and had a near miss with the Carrigan Head. It scared him so much that he never sailed again. That was in 1964, he had been sailing for 12 years. Were you on the Carrigan Head? Do you know / remember such an event? 

Thanks, 
Janet


----------

